# Happy Mothers/Mother-to-be Day!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

A big   and   to all the Adoptive Mummies 

and a  

   and   to all the Adoptive Mummies to Be.

I know I'm a mummy now, but I'll never forget how hard today was just a few years ago.  
Thinking of you all today  

Bx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Happy Mother's Day to all our very special Mummies on here, hope you all have a good day.

It still has very mixed feelings for me    I think of DS's BM more at times like this and wonder how she gets through the day   and you don't forget all those difficult years of trying for a family and desparately wanting to be a Mum.

OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks Boggy   

Happy Mothers day to you too.

I too remember how rubbish this day used to be not so long ago, hold on to your dreams   

Sending extra hugs to those thinking of their angels in heaven today    

Happy mothers day all


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you Boggy   and also to wynnster for those extra hugs    

My lovely 6 yr old neice made me a card, she said it's because I've trained for my children but they arn't here yet so they can't give me one so she wanted to   she also said as I will have my children next year    she won't bother then   

Happy Mothers Day and Mothers To Be Day


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Charlie44 -that is sooo kind of your niece   what a lovely thought

Boggy and Wynster Thank you for your kind wishes xxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I wanted to also send some love and best wishes to all you waiters 

It is a long and almost too hard to bear journey at times but so well worth it  


xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Charlie5 - ahh she is such a sweetie, she has kept me going on dark days of our treatment days.  Lots of luck to you (not that you'll need it) as I see that panel is coming up in May - it'll be here before you know it


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Charlie44- Thank you so much it cant come soon enough !!!
Good luck with your adoption journey !!!x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you   I'll keep an eye out for you to see the rest of your journey xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks all, I was in church yesterday which generally I avoid on Mothering Sunday, and they were asking "all the mums to stand up" which really annoyed me! I may have a word with the vicar!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Big ((hugs)) to everyone who found yesterday a tricky day. I remember the pain.

I am lucky to be a Mum now, but even then we have to play it down as our kids find it tricky too as it reminds them of their birth mum.



thespouses said:


> Thanks all, I was in church yesterday which generally I avoid on Mothering Sunday, and they were asking "all the mums to stand up" which really annoyed me! I may have a word with the vicar!


I used to hate going to church on Mother's Day for exactly that sort of reason - luckily its pretty much ignored in the Church of Scotland.

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thespouses said:


> Thanks all, I was in church yesterday which generally I avoid on Mothering Sunday, and they were asking "all the mums to stand up" which really annoyed me! I may have a word with the vicar!


Please do have a word with your vicar. My DH is a minister, and until we went through infertility he would probably have done the same! Now we really play it down in church. ALL the ladies get flowers and there is always a prayer for those who wish they could be mothers. Definitely have a word with the vicar, and hopefully he'll understand.

bx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi 

Think mothers day has hit me afterwards...been feeling edgy had a go at DH for getting some trees cut down in our garden without talking to me. To be fair the roots were heading towards our house ...think it's because I felt out of control which is how I feel in regards to our situation. We just seem to be waiting AND WAITING..... sorry about rant it just helps to write things down.
Take care all
Sarahxx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Boggy said:


> ALL the ladies get flowers and there is always a prayer for those who wish they could be mothers.


That's what we had in ours - our Vicar is lovely, and also talked about the different ways of becoming a mother...whilst giving me a great big smile!

Peacelily xx


----------

